# OTT Gangsta Hand Movement



## RUBEN_CO

Just startd shooting ott gangsta style and have come from ttf. I am getting bad handslap even when i do the typical straight around flick at the end. How do you move your slingshot hand as you shoot to avoid handlsap?


----------



## JTslinger

A flip of the wrist with the shot is a good way to avoid hand slap. If you are flipping your wrist and still getting hand slap, it is possible that your ammo is to light for the bands.


----------



## oldmiser

RUBEN_CO said:


> Just startd shooting ott gangsta style and have come from ttf. I am getting bad handslap even when i do the typical straight around flick at the end. How do you move your slingshot hand as you shoot to avoid handlsap?


go up a size in ammo...you still have power yet in the bands when that come back to ya.....

I my self band OTT but shoot sideways looking down the top band...OM


----------



## RUBEN_CO

oldmiser said:


> RUBEN_CO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just startd shooting ott gangsta style and have come from ttf. I am getting bad handslap even when i do the typical straight around flick at the end. How do you move your slingshot hand as you shoot to avoid handlsap?
> 
> 
> 
> go up a size in ammo...you still have power yet in the bands when that come back to ya.....
> 
> I my self band OTT but shoot sideways looking down the top band...OM
Click to expand...

We shoot the same way... I have an ammo mold so im reluctant to buy another. I use 10mm lead and 1 inch 0.03 latex. assuming this is overpowered, could i do the same thing by taking it down to 3/4 inch wide latex?


----------



## slingshooterPT

I turn the pouch 90° and flip the Slingshot...reducing the ammo wheight or the ammount of rubber will also welp


----------



## JTslinger

You can decrease the width of the bands to better suit your ammo as well. If you took your current bands down to 3/4" it would better match your ammo size.


----------



## oldmiser

Try a taper band set 3/4" x 1/2" ..not sure of your draw length...For my self I anchor @ bottom right ear lobe given me 32" draw length

so 6' non active length...I have to add for the pouch ties & fork ties...but from the fork to the pouch is 6".....Best too ya my friend...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork

All the above suggestions with attention to the movement of the the flip . Both forks should be pressed forward equally to maintain even band tension on follow thru .


----------



## calinb

For flats, I've tried this:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14592-the-ott-no-tie-no-tools-band-attachment-method/?hl=slot

When a made a SS using the above band attach method in the OTT configuration (slot on top of the forks), it seemed to help with hand slap. However, I've not done exhaustive comparisons.

Didn't I read somewhere here in the forum that installing gypsy tabs can reduce hand slap? I've never used tabs and I don't know if there's a way to install something similar with flat bands, but you could try tubes with gypsy tabs.

Someone here is sure to be able to comment on this approach.


----------



## oldmiser

for gypsy tab cut a leather pouch in half...tie the band set too the tab..then tie the tab on to the fork just like you would attach a flatband...

yes tabs do help ..plus there is no band contact with the fork for rubbing..so you will get even longer life from the band set..

I have a couple slingshots using gypsy tabs....

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Susi

Try that toolless method Bill Hays demo'd in the vid. It's a very popular method.

Shooting gangsta, the wrist flip done by many can really jerk the frame off target and you get really wild shots. It takes some practice to get it right, simply said I can't do it at all so my gangsta style is only TTF. That doesn't mean you won't master it. But to me gangsta stle and OTT don't mix. I'm a TTF guy tried and true. Holding the frame vertically instead of sideways (gangsta) is more suited in my humble opinion to OTT.

If you don't roll enough band into the roll before stretching and inserting it can pull out. The liability laws in USA and other "developed country" venues are stupidly slanted to award anyone with the slightest injury instead of look at what they did, hence makers such as Bill and others are reluctant to make slingshots with features which can back fire on them in court. If a lady can spill coffee on her petunia and sue the greaseburger chain of MacDonalds for a million bucks, a soccer mom can sue Bill for his slotted slingshots if her spastic kid pops himself in the eye with a band that came lose (AND didn't wear eyeware as Bill plainly advises in his literature accompanying each slingshot).


----------



## flipgun

Handslap is almost always to much band for the ammo or the pouch is too heavy.


----------



## chuckduster01

I shoot "gangsta" and OTT, my hand does no vuluntary movements (no flips, dips or dippity-doos) after the release and I shoot some pretty small gapped forks that are almost pickles. I've been an archer for 30+ years and the goal is to keep your bow hand still at release. I shoot my slingers the same way. I have shot using a pre-twisted bandset before I knew what it was called. I don't get handslap with a lot of stuff that others report handslap with unless I shoot the untwisted pouch or stupidly light ammo for the bandset at hand. Maybe I am just lucky or my anatomy is crooked, I have no nerve endings in my hands or something. ??????????????????????????????


----------



## RUBEN_CO

Alright guys cheers for all the help, I went down to a 3/4 bandset with the same ammo but was still getting handslap, so i came to the conclusion that it was my technique. I notice if i really jerk the slingshot forward and around when i shoot, i sometimes dont get it, so ill just keep playing around to try and fix this. Thanks again guys


----------



## oldmiser

Ok my friend I just wanted to show you some Gypsy Tab's mounted.....Leather pouch cut in Half...band set is folded & tied to pouch

then the pouch is tied to the fork's (wrap & tuck method)..this will also help with your hand slaps you are getting.

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll

oldmiser said:


> Tabs-crop.JPGOk my friend I just wanted to show you some Gypsy Tab's mounted.....Leather pouch cut in Half...band set is folded & tied to pouch
> 
> then the pouch is tied to the fork's (wrap & tuck method)..this will also help with your hand slaps you are getting.
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser


I shoot OTT and get finger slaps even when I use 214gr ammo. I just decided to heck with it and use a 3 finger archery glove.... it works great ! Here it is next to a pair of shooting glasses.









wll


----------



## RUBEN_CO

oldmiser said:


> Tabs-crop.JPGOk my friend I just wanted to show you some Gypsy Tab's mounted.....Leather pouch cut in Half...band set is folded & tied to pouch
> 
> then the pouch is tied to the fork's (wrap & tuck method)..this will also help with your hand slaps you are getting.
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser


cheers very much OM i might try that if i cant sort out my technique


----------



## Peter Recuas

If you have tried everything without success you may try to just turn 180º your slingshot and shoot against the wrap (Mexican style), you must make a stronger wrap (Master's "Chepo69" style)


----------



## RUBEN_CO

Peter Recuas said:


> If you have tried everything without success you may try to just turn 180º your slingshot and shoot against the wrap (Mexican style), you must make a stronger wrap (Master's "Chepo69" style)


Cheers but im just gonna put down the ott and go back to ttf. I just cant get it to work

cheers tho


----------



## oldmiser

Well my friend you gave it a try OTT and you found what works for you is TTF...You use what will work best for you

to enjoy shooting..by trying different methods ..We all find what works best for each person...Wishing you the best with your shooting

shoot every day for a few minutes & you will get better as time pass's by

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## RUBEN_CO

oldmiser said:


> Well my friend you gave it a try OTT and you found what works for you is TTF...You use what will work best for you
> 
> to enjoy shooting..by trying different methods ..We all find what works best for each person...Wishing you the best with your shooting
> 
> shoot every day for a few minutes & you will get better as time pass's by
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser


Thanks very much for that warming post


----------

